
Why does the Left sneer at the traditional working class? - howard941
https://unherd.com/2019/04/why-does-the-left-sneer-at-the-traditional-working-class/
======
microwavecamera
Why does all this pointless opinionated political claptrap keep getting posted
on Hacker News?

